# Should the Bulls just pack it in??



## ShakeTiller (Oct 13, 2003)

Looking at the new division line ups, it looks like the Bulls will be rock bottom for as far as the eye can see.

The Pistons are building a dynasty as defending champs. The Pacers are just half a step behind them. The Bucks are a solid playoff club and the Cavaliers are building around a true superstar in LeBron.

Meanwhile, here in Chicago, according to management our best player is Kirk Hinrich.

Seriously, what is the point in fretting about this draft. This franchise is going nowhere fast. Might as well shut her down.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Then why post here, if they should shut it down. 

I agree that they shouldn't be thinking playoffs for a good two more years (I mean they have 4 teams who will probably be in the playoffs next year from this division). 

If you hate the Bulls this much, shouldn't you just never post.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

This is some extremely funny stuff...

I'm not going to agree, but I can't help but laugh.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

fuuny thing is fans and posters have been telling us to shut it down for 6 years now. Aint gonna happen.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Fact is, we will be in the toughest division in the NBA. I've pointed this out before. I don't think it'll take a miracle to get ahead of Milwaukee, but we may become a much better club than we are now and still only be fourth in our division.

No reason, either, that our division won't put four teams in the play-offs every year.


----------



## ShakeTiller (Oct 13, 2003)

> I agree that they shouldn't be thinking playoffs for a good two more years (I mean they have 4 teams who will probably be in the playoffs next year from this division).
> 
> If you hate the Bulls this much, shouldn't you just never post.


No hate here, my man. I'm just making an observation -- one that is unassailable and depressing. The Bulls are in a power house division rearranging the deck chairs on the Titanic. I don't know what makes you think anything is going to look that much better two or three years from now.


----------



## charlietyra (Dec 1, 2002)

The good thing about the NBA, however, is that with some smart people at the helm you can turn around a franchise fairly quickly (e.g. Memphis, Denver). Jerry West looked for good wing players and got them (Posey, M.Miller). Pax goes out and gets Pippen, Dupree and Linton Johnson.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> Fact is, we will be in the toughest division in the NBA. I've pointed this out before. I don't think it'll take a miracle to get ahead of Milwaukee, but we may become a much better club than we are now and still only be fourth in our division.
> 
> No reason, either, that our division won't put four teams in the play-offs every year.


The Bulls are not going to be better than Milwaukee any time soon. Their scouting department is very good. It's going to take some time to get out of the basement in this division.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ShakeTiller</b>!
> Looking at the new division line ups, it looks like the Bulls will be rock bottom for as far as the eye can see.
> 
> The Pistons are building a dynasty as defending champs. The Pacers are just half a step behind them. The Bucks are a solid playoff club and the Cavaliers are building around a true superstar in LeBron.
> ...


Think about future, you will be happy.
Curry - future Shaq
Chandler - future Duncan
JC - Billups
Hinrich - Kidd


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

Why pack it in? We're going to win the championship next year.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: Re: Should the Bulls just pack it in??*



> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> 
> 
> Think about future, you will be happy.
> ...


So Curry will leave in free agency, Crawford will be traded four or five times, and Hinrich will get shipped out of town after he beats his wife.

And the Bulls will still suck.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ShakeTiller</b>!
> ...
> Seriously, what is the point in fretting about this draft. This franchise is going nowhere fast. Might as well shut her down.


My friend we have adopted to the rebuilding process for almost six years, and we relaxed and are trying to have fun and patiently waiting for a sweet revenge.

By the way- did you realize how close we were to have a winning team, back in 2001?

We just started a second "rebuilding" and we have some good experience behind


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Man, we're packing it in before the draft even this year? Boy, so much for never say die huh?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ShakeTiller</b>!
> Looking at the new division line ups, it looks like the Bulls will be rock bottom for as far as the eye can see.
> 
> The Pistons are building a dynasty as defending champs. The Pacers are just half a step behind them. The Bucks are a solid playoff club and the Cavaliers are building around a true superstar in LeBron.
> ...


Bump.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

i say again..lets just do this


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>fleetwood macbull</b>!
> i say again..lets just do this


Hey fleet... there isn't a rule on this board about bringing up old threads that may prove people were wrong?   :angel:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ShakeTiller</b>!
> 
> No hate here, my man. I'm just making an observation -- one that is unassailable and depressing. The Bulls are in a power house division rearranging the deck chairs on the Titanic. I don't know what makes you think anything is going to look that much better two or three years from now.


Bumparooski once again.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*GREAT* bump, too bad these trolls disappear when they're proven wrong. There is always a new wave of them too.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> Fact is, we will be in the toughest division in the NBA. I've pointed this out before. I don't think it'll take a miracle to get ahead of Milwaukee, but we may become a much better club than we are now and still only be fourth in our division.
> 
> No reason, either, that our division won't put four teams in the play-offs every year.


*Wynn!* is an idiot who makes STOOPID predictions!!!!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Good bump...


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Hmm, it seems to me that the way to guarantee being wrong about something is calling your viewpoint "unassailable." Of course, I wish I was smart and had actually predicted any of this success, but I didn't. 

I was at a party last night and the host actually made a point to put on the Bulls game. People actually watched. People remarked about how the team was "good." It was surreal.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Pack it in.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bullsville</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey fleet... there isn't a rule on this board about bringing up old threads that may prove people were wrong?   :angel:


You have been away too long.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

ShakeTiller said:


> Looking at the new division line ups, it looks like the Bulls will be rock bottom for as far as the eye can see.
> 
> The Pistons are building a dynasty as defending champs. The Pacers are just half a step behind them. The Bucks are a solid playoff club and the Cavaliers are building around a true superstar in LeBron.
> 
> ...


Bump.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> *GREAT* bump, too bad these trolls disappear when they're proven wrong. There is always a new wave of them too.


...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I remember in the preseason when Eddy Curry packed it into Brendan Haywoods package.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

It's ironic because ShakeTiller is not only a Bulls/Hinrich hater, but he is a Wizards fan.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Bulls may very well be packing for a trip to the second round.

not to get ahead of ourselves, but given the thread, the comment seems appropriate.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> It's ironic because ShakeTiller is not only a Bulls/Hinrich hater, but he is a Wizards fan.


The evolution of ShakeTiller's analysis of Kirk Hinrich:

1. KH will never get drafted (circa 2002).
2. KH will never make it in the league and will get torched nightly (circa 2003).
3. KH might make it in the league, but only as a career bench player (circa late summer 2003).
4. KH may be a starter, but only on one of the league's worst teams (circa 2003-2004).
5. KH may be a starter on a playoff team, but he wouldn't play anywhere besides Chicago (circa 2005).

The collected works of ShakeTiller are really quite fascinating.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> The evolution of ShakeTiller's analysis of Kirk Hinrich:
> 
> 1. KH will never get drafted (circa 2002).
> 2. KH will never make it in the league and will get torched nightly (circa 2003).
> ...


Someday he'll be saying KH might have an NBA ring, but it looks gaudy on him.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Someday he'll be saying KH might have an NBA ring, but it looks gaudy on him.


:laugh:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

JRose5 said:


> :laugh:


good stuff TB


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Sorry, but this thread never gets old.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Sorry, but this thread never gets old.


I'll always welcome opportunities to ponder which I dislike more, erroneousness or monotonousness.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> I'll always welcome opportunities to ponder which I dislike more, erroneousness or monotonousness.


:laugh: So true.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

I remember making a post earlier in the year complaining about how tough our division looked for the foreseeable future. I would have never envisioned Lebron and the Cavs melting down or the PAcers misfortunes. I never had much faith in the Bucks, so they weren't much of a concern to me and of course the Pistons are defending world champs with several guys in the prime of their careers.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

VincentVega said:


> The evolution of ShakeTiller's analysis of Kirk Hinrich:
> 
> 1. KH will never get drafted (circa 2002).
> 2. KH will never make it in the league and will get torched nightly (circa 2003).
> ...


 :laugh: :rotf: :rofl: 

repped


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

ShakeTiller said:


> Looking at the new division line ups, it looks like the Bulls will be rock bottom for as far as the eye can see.
> 
> The Pistons are building a dynasty as defending champs. The Pacers are just half a step behind them. The Bucks are a solid playoff club and the Cavaliers are building around a true superstar in LeBron.
> 
> ...


Bump.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bump, darn, someone beat me to it.,


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

there really was no good reason to bump this vega, your personal amusement aside.

i could bump a thread from late 05 that had people wanting to trade kirk for carlos arroyo but i'm not going to do that..



shaketiller never had any credibility on this board anyway.


----------

